# What LEEP code should I use?



## awest

I'm not sure on what LEEP code I should use...57522?


OPERATIONS:  LEEP Electroexcision procedure of the cervix.

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  High-grade dysplasia of the cervix.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  High-grade dysplasia of the cervix.

OPERATIVE FINDINGS:  Good LEEP procedure and suture at 12 o'clock.

PROCEDURE:  The patient was taken to the operating room, placed in the supine position, and given general anesthesia.  She was then placed in the dorsolithotomy position, and prepped and draped in the usual sterile manner for vaginal surgery.  The CD catheter was placed and the areas were seen and the LEEP conization was performed without difficulty.  Ball coagulation was performed and Monsel's was instilled into the defect.  The suture was placed at 12 o'clock and specimen was sent to pathology.  Estimated blood loss was minimal.  There were no complications.  The patient tolerated the procedure well and was taken to the recovery room in a good condition.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Yes, LEEP (loop electrode excision procedure)


----------

